# How to create desktop shortcut with Imac???



## 4800

I'm trying to help my 75 yr old mom create a desktop shortcut to her web page with her Imac, only prob is shes 3000 miles away and I am a windows pc user! Can somebody give me some info here???


----------



## emoxley

On a pre-OSX mac, you could single click the icon for the program you need the shortcut for, and press "Command (Apple key)" and "M" key, at same time. The "M" stood for "Make Alias".
Click on the "Alias" icon (on top of original icon), and drag to desktop. Not sure how OSX handles this. Maybe the same way? Never tried it with a web page address.................
Good luck!


----------



## VegasACF

Command (Apple) + L is the OS X command for making an alias (shortcut).


----------

